# ATV Trail Camping



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I did not want to hijack the other thread on camping so I started a new one.

I am working on getting an outing together for this summer. A bunch of us from the site and a few others to do a nice two day outing with the quads. I would like to put together a nice group of patient people who are not concerned with the need for speed, or at least on this outing. I was wondering where might be a good place to start out say on a Friday afternoon or Saturday morning to do a nice slow ride with some good scenery. I would like to do this and have everyone bring their own tent and bag, and some food and we could then camp out for the night and return the next day.

Any thoughts on a good area to start this adventure that would have a good trail system and places where we could stop to camp over night and cook some grub. Also, any interest in something like this? I have myself and 4 others who have shown an interest in the idea already.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

Did You Want To Stop And Camp Rustic Style Or A Campground? Did You Want This Ride To Be In The Upper Or Lower? I Would Love To Maybe Attend This Myself (depending On Dates). I Have Alot Of Trail Info And A Gps With The Thrails Already Written Into It.


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

I may be interested depending on the date, July is pretty booked. The wife and I bought 2 new quads Sept 06 and have not been on a trip yet.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I was thinking the LP, maybe in the northern area, say Harrison across to the other side of Cadillac up to Indian River area. Somewhere in that triangle of the state seems like it would be a good area. Kind of a goofy triangle, maybe misshapen, but if you tilt your head just right...... I was thinking we could look at two extremes for dates. Either Mid/end of June, say the weekends of the 14th or 21st, or later in the summer on the weekend of August 16th or 23rd. July it seems like everyone is really busy and with schools finishing up the end of May and starting in September, it just seemed like two good time frames to shoot for.

I am open to any suggestions as I have never even been out on the trails with my quad and figured this would be a great experience.


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

Well To Honest With You, There Are No Trails In Those Area's That Connect To One Another. And That Is Also Quite A Haul If There Was.
Onething You Could Do Is Start Off In Leota, Head Over To Denton From There To St.helen And From There To Ogemaw And From There To The Meadows Over To Bullgap And Then From There To The Huron Trails Over In Oscoda. That Alone Is Huge Too. That From Below And To The Left Of Houghton Lake All The Way To Almost Lake Michigan. All On State Orv Trails.


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

Keep me informed on this idea, I've thought it about it before in the past. Sounds like a blast.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

Frantz, how about Black lake trails. 96 miles of great riding. we can then camp at my property and fish at night on black lake. I will bring a boat.


----------



## WhitetailCountryboy (Oct 25, 2005)

sounds like a pretty good idea i dont know my schedule for that far in advanced i maybe interested even if not a whole day ride wouldent be half bad.. i like to ride hard and fast but even a slow steady ride and takeing in some wild life dont sound all to bad....


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

That would be great Eddie. And if there is anyone that does not want to do a multi day ride, come along and head back mid way if you so desire. 

I will start a thread in the outing forum. Thanks for the offer and suggestion Eddie.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

That sounds like a great time. Can I put a vote in for NOT the 3rd weekend in July? That is a stamped in steel float down the Au Sable every year for me.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

I also have a river reunion gig on the 3rd weekend in july. all other dates if I am off I will make it. even if I can not ,all can still use the prop and frantz if you want the boat.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I posted a new thread on this, please visit it!

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=227992


----------

